# Glovebox lock?



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone know if VW makes a lock for the beetle glovebox not the kafer box, but the bottom one. Or is there any other VW that the lock mechanism would fit the beetle, that has a lock?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Anyone know if VW makes a lock for the beetle glovebox not the kafer box, but the bottom one. Or is there any other VW that the lock mechanism would fit the beetle, that has a lock?


Mine has a lock. 2013 Convertible


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

My Bug has a push-button start but I still have to flip out key and have no idea where goes.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrisho said:


> Mine has a lock. 2013 Convertible


Oh good I'll check the part number and see if it fits.


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

SaberOne said:


> My Bug has a push-button start but I still have to flip out key and have no idea where goes.


I would think you have a flip out key for emergency door unlocking/locking....


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

widecamels said:


> I would think you have a flip out key for emergency door unlocking/locking....


I haven't even read/looked, I hope it also can start the car 

It does fit the glove box lock, I know because I locked my iPod in there. Once I figure out SD card play lists I can ditch the iPod


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Jedidub said:


> Oh good I'll check the part number and see if it fits.


The part number for the handle is 5C5 857 147 C and 82V for black or PX7 for beige.

The part number for the lock cylinder with keys is 8L0 857 113 F.

The part number for the lock cylinder keyed to your car is 107 857 113 JC. You will need to provide the key code number and/or the VIN when ordering.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Code3VW said:


> The part number for the handle is 5C5 857 147 C and 82V for black or PX7 for beige.
> 
> The part number for the lock cylinder with keys is 8L0 857 113 F.
> 
> The part number for the lock cylinder keyed to your car is 107 857 113 JC. You will need to provide the key code number and/or the VIN when ordering.


Dude you got skills, thank you sir:thumbup:


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Jedidub said:


> Dude you got skills, thank you sir:thumbup:


You're welcome. I'm surprised you don't have a lock already...every VW we've owned since 2004 has had one...good luck! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Lock for glove box*



Code3VW said:


> The part number for the handle is 5C5 857 147 C and 82V for black or PX7 for beige.
> 
> The part number for the lock cylinder with keys is 8L0 857 113 F.
> 
> The part number for the lock cylinder keyed to your car is 107 857 113 JC. You will need to provide the key code number and/or the VIN when ordering.


Checked with my dealer: Handle in black is $74.99
Lock cylinder keyed to your key is $89.29
He was not sure but it looks like you can use your original door thats in the car now??


KNEWBUG


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

KNEWBUG said:


> Checked with my dealer: Handle in black is $74.99
> Lock cylinder keyed to your key is $89.29
> He was not sure but it looks like you can use your original door thats in the car now??
> 
> ...


The real challenge is to have it done without the dealership screwing up the job.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Now that we found availability....*

Anyone of you VW mechanics know how to replace the glove box handle???




Thanks,



KNEWBUG


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

KNEWBUG said:


> Anyone of you VW mechanics know how to replace the glove box handle???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would check to see if this DIY will help...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...luminum-glove-box-handle.&highlight=glove+box


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Hanle and lock*

Cut to my ignition key with VIN#.......



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8662291788/in/photostream





KNEWBUG


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

KNEWBUG said:


> Cut to my ignition key with VIN#.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, just so surprised that some didn't have locking glove boxes. Did we determine why?


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Chrisho said:


> Nice, just so surprised that some didn't have locking glove boxes. Did we determine why?


Sounds like convertibles are the only Beetles that get them...


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Sounds like convertibles are the only Beetles that get them...


On my fifth Dub right now and I can tell you that with each year Volkswagen continues to remove features. In fact, the *only* reason I decided to stay with Volkswagen was for the TDI in the Bug. By the time I need to trade this thing' in, the Volkswagen may look more like a go-cart from the 60's.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I too greatly appreciate you posting this information! eace:
Is my key code one of those two numbers that are printed on the white sticker with a bar code that came attached on my spare key?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Sounds like convertibles are the only Beetles that get them...



Not cool. I never did pay close attention to the coupes


----------

